# Specials > Testing Ground >  How to remove property for sale

## ITMAC

Can anyone tell me how I go about removing a property for sale
thanks
itmac

----------


## Niall Fernie

Contact Us and we'll remove it for you.

----------


## ITMAC

Could you possibly remove the property 31a East Banks Wick for me as it has now been sold.

many thanks
itmac

----------

